# Lebenslauf - was darf rein ?



## n00ki3 (5. April 2007)

Hiho !

Ich würde gerne Wissen ,was man in den Lebenslauf reinschreiben kann/darf/muss/sollte .. etc. 

Und zwar wollt ich Wissen ,ob man Kenntnisse aus dem Selbstudium in den Lebenslauf eintragen darf  oder es lieber sein lassen sollte , da man keinen "schriftlichen Beweis hat .
Beispiel : 
Ich kaufe mir bei Amazon : C. Von Anfang an .Ich bearbeite das Buch komplett und programmier 1 Monat mit den erlangtem Wissen herum . 
-> Lebenslauf : Grundkenntnisse von C ---JA oder NEIN?

Und : Was ist von Zertifikaten /Zeugnissen von irgendwelchen Java-Wochenend-Kursen kursen zu halten .
Sollte/darf man das erwähnen oder ist das für den Arbeitgeber irrelevant ?

Was daf man überhaupt als Qualifikation ansehen ?
Was nicht ?


----------



## Mamphil (7. April 2007)

Hi,

ich habe auch keinen schriftlichen Beweis, dass meine Muttersprache Deutsch ist - trotzdem schreibe ich es in meinen Lebenslauf.

Wenn du dich mit den Grundkenntnissen in C wirklich sicher fühlst, darfst du die IMHO auch gerne reinschreiben. 

Solltest du dich für einen Hausmeisterjob interessieren, ist ein Java-Wochenendkurs für deinen zukünftigen Arbeitgeber sicherlich irrelevant. Falls du in deinem Wunschjob aber später mit Java in Kontakt kommen wirst, wird im Bewerbungsgespräch sicherlich noch einmal nachgehakt werden.

Mamphil


----------



## natsu1000 (12. April 2007)

Ich finde, wenn der Beruf mit den Qualifizierungen im Zusammenhang steht, solltest du die auf alle Fälle mit reinbringen und eine Erwähnung mit einer Kopie des Zertifikates unterlegen. 
Bei selbstgelernten ist das sehr schwierig, denn man kann meiner Meinung nach, nie richtig einschätzen ob man wirklich gut ist, oder eher nur Grundkenntnisse hat. Wenn du z.B. ein Buch über C durchgearbeitet hast, kannst du noch lange nicht als Programmierer in C anfangen.  Für einen System-Administrator reichen aber Grundkenntnisse aus. Und so würde ich es auch machen, wenn es mit dem Beruf gering in Verbindung steht erwähne dass du Grundkenntnisse hast. Im Bewerbungsgespräche wird der Arbeitgeber, wenn es für ihn wichtig ist, dich dann nochmal speziell danach fragen, aber es wirkt auf keinen Fall negativ wenn du es erwähnst.


----------



## Bogat (13. April 2007)

Das hier hat mal ein Dozent von uns in einem Forum gepostet, was man alles so in eine Bewerbung schreiben sollte:



> Bei Bewerbungen kommt es ganz auf den Arbeitgeber an.
> 
> Prinzipiell ist es so, dass in der Medienbranche ein etwas zackiger Gang an den Tag gelegt wird, der möglichst viel Bürokratie vermeidet.
> Deshalb ist ein Telefonanruf oder eine Mail (lieber Anrufen!) der bessere Weg für die erste Kontaktaufnahme. Man kann sich telefonisch erkundigen, ob es überhaupt Stellen gibt, und ob dafür dann eine Bewerbung nötig ist. Wenn ja, dann gelten die Tips für die schriftliche Bewerbung (siehe unten).
> ...


----------

